# So what happens with Rasho?



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Discuss.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

I think he can't be on the bench with this contract.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Certainly not for the long term, but I think they're going to wait it out this season.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Add option 3.....

Stephen A. Smith Vs. Rasho rap battle. That'd be a good one. Loser leaves the NBA/ESPN.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Why is it that whenever I click "view poll results" the layout changes to the "everything but basketball" layout? Is it suppose to do that? If not, is it happening to anyone else?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ezealen said:


> Why is it that whenever I click "view poll results" the layout changes to the "everything but basketball" layout? Is it suppose to do that? If not, is it happening to anyone else?



That's crazy. I've never seen anything like that before.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I think the Spurs will keep Rasho for atleast another season. I don't see any team taking him at the moment.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Go DJ! said:


> Add option 3.....
> 
> Stephen A. Smith Vs. Rasho rap battle. That'd be a good one. Loser leaves the NBA/ESPN.



Actually, let's have Rasho and SAS play a game of one-on-one basketball. I'd love to see Rasho dunk on Stephen A. Smith then talk smack to him. That would be the moment of the century.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

while SAS says "rrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaassssssshhhhhhhhhoooooooo" like he always says


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

kamego said:


> I think the Spurs will keep Rasho for atleast another season. I don't see any team taking him at the moment.



See, that's how I'm thinking it will pan out. Supposedly the Spurs have been approached with numerous offers for Rasho, but I'm sure all the other teams are offering are overpaid bums.


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

Remember the Nazr trade, it came out of nowhere. This could be the same situation.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

released,sued,and death should be up there.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TiMVP2 said:


> released,sued,and death should be up there.


Why? Why should does be up there? This was your worse attempt at being funny yet.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

ezealen said:


> Why? Why should does be up there? This was your worse attempt at being funny yet.


all possible also career ending injury,skill loss,diseases,shrinking,etc etc


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TiMVP2 said:


> all possible also career ending injury,skill loss,diseases,shrinking,etc etc


It's not funny. Give it up.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

TiMVP2 said:


> all possible also career ending injury,skill loss,diseases,shrinking,etc etc


i just figured it out, timvp2 is steven a smith from nba fastbreak :eek8: lol jk


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> i just figured it out, timvp2 is steven a smith from nba fastbreak :eek8: lol jk



close.....


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Keep him. You think his contract is bad, but look at all the other seven footers getting big contracts. Having Rasho as your 2nd or 3rd string center, when you have the best player in the game who is also a 7 footer at power forward, you're doing fine.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Trade him for Steven A Smith. You might have to throw in cash and a future 2nd rounder to make the talents even.


----------

